# Dovii and Ocellaris



## nnattereri (Aug 25, 2004)

What size tank would they need to be kept together?
They would be added together at a small size with a larger Gibbiceps (Sailfin Pleco) and would stay together...


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

well if your talking for life u would need a decent size tank. A dovii needs an 85. i know. i bet a 100 would be fine. some people will say larger though.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> well if your talking for life u would need a decent size tank. A dovii needs an 85. i know. i bet a 100 would be fine. some people will say larger though.
> [snapback]897614[/snapback]​


Ummm... Sorry to tell you this... But if you cant give acurate inforamation... Don't give any at all.









To keep a dovii and an ocellaris together for life you will need, as im sure you guessed, a huge tank. I dont meen a 180 or something like that, I am talking about a 300-400g+ aquarium. Dovii do not like anything in with them when they are full grown, period. But if you wanted to keep the Ocellaris in with some other less agressive cichlids such as managuense, motaguense, fredrichsthalli, or loiselli (guessing that you are a fan of parachromis) you could get away with a 180 easily


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

lemmy i thought managuense and dovii's grew to about the same size? Wouldn't it be feesable to keep them together if hypothetically u had a 300-400g tank? By the way that chef like is hillarious and disturbing. I'm not sure wether the guy's bluffing cause it looks like a very slimy way to make some money over the net but i sure did piss myself when i saw the site this morning.








Do you know if he's really gonna eat chef?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dovii can get roughly twice the size of managuense. Only cichlids out there that rival dovii in size are the larger peacock bass and the african b. microlepis.

here's fishman76092's 20" dovii interacting with his 12" managuense and midas.









OK who am I kidding, those two are teaming up for the sake of their lives.

Truth be told, the only reason the midas and managuense were still alive at that point in his 400 gallon tank is because a 30" redtail catfish gave the dovii as much hell as the dovii tried to give the midas and jag. And both the midas and jag were almost swallowed by the redtail on several occasions-- hence why they stuck to the rocks almost 100% of the time, since the RTC was too big to squeeze in there.


----------

